# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  HairDX Hair Loss Test Now Sold In Japan

## tbtadmin

Have you ever looked at your fathers balding head or your own receding hairline and wished that there was a test you could take to see when and if you would lose your hair? If so, you just might be in luck. Pharmacpgenomics research and development innovator PharmaGenoma, Inc., as well as its subsidiary HairDX, [...]

More...

----------

